# What could be the reason for the slow rollout ?



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

so it seems the latest upadate started to roll out. it passed the circle of "early adopters" , "beta testers", "friends and family" - what have you and now regular folks are starting to get the update.

However … the updates rolls only to folks in California in a very slowly. What could be the reasons for that?

Yes, I know about the situation in California with break-ins but I hope everyone realize technically speaking - there is no reason why to limit to CA users only. This is software update. Its not like they have a limited number of "unit" in supply so they prioritize it to folks in CA. So that cannot be it.

One could say - "its a large update, they need bandwidth capacity to handle the update hence CA is first" - yes, that can be but we have seen other update roll out and clearly Tesla have far greater capacity. 

So there must be something else going on. my guess:

This is considered an emergency update due to what happens in CA and they are expediting the update because of that. However, there might be another update roll out that is planned and Tesla doesn't want to do two big roll out in a short timeframe hence .. CA is getting it now. The rest will get a different version with more features/fixes/updates when its ready.

Other ideas why the roll out is done this way? The only other georgraphy base roll out I can think of is related to local laws. Maybe there is privacy issue with this update?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> However … the updates rolls only to folks in California in a very slowly. What could be the reasons for that?


because thats where the vast majority of break-ins are. 
if you were regularly parking in Oakland, would you not like tesla to rollout this update to you first vs the rest of the fleet that don't have as much of a break-in chance? It'll get out to everyone, just give it a little time to get to those in most need first.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

probably some bugs that need to be ironed out


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> because thats where the vast majority of break-ins are.
> if you were regularly parking in Oakland, would you not like tesla to rollout this update to you first vs the rest of the fleet that don't have as much of a break-in chance? It'll get out to everyone, just give it a little time to get to those in most need first.


why do you think that releasing the updates to say Florida takes away anything from releasing the updates to folks in Oakland? you are treating the update as if it was a physical units that are limited in quantity therefore it should be applied in the area that is most needed. Its not the case. its software.

btw: there are lots of people with dogs in FL. should that be the next update after Okland was fully serviced ?  -

more seriously - have we ever seen a rollout of software that is based on geography? (within the US)


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> probably some bugs that need to be ironed out


it could be although it seems it passed a critical mass (its about 5% of the TeslaFI user base) - Hence my thinking they are indeed servicing this update where its badly needed as @MelindaV stated which means the rest of us will get something bit different at different point of time.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...he-time-now-with-2019-5-x-update.11435/unread

That's why.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

They have done this for just about all updates. Search back in the archives and look at any release, you will find"I don't have it " along with" I just got it" for about two months after any release.
California may seem to get a lot first, but I believe that is due to the fact that there are so many there


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

r-e-l said:


> more seriously - have we ever seen a rollout of software that is based on geography? (within the US)


Yup. In December/January, firmware builds with cold-weather optimizations were pushed first to owners in the northeast and upper Midwest (and Canada). Many folks in California, Florida, Texas, etc. skipped over the earlier cold-weather builds entirely, and received a later build weeks later.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

You guys are giving them way to much credit for actually putting thought into who should get updates first. The answer is simple, Elon's Neuralink AI program (AKA Skynet) has already taken over and will make all decisions from now on. Seriously though, what's not to say that it's more random than actually planned? California first, Northeast first, or whatever basement dartboard game they play to roll out the updates. We can guess all we want but only the nerds at Tesla really ever really know.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

the update starting to roll out to the rest of the US …. thanks to this post


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Meanwhile I find blind spot chime to be a critical update that’s been missing for a year so ... update me Tesla!!


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I recall reading somewhere that California gets updated 1st because incase there were major issues, those cars are closer to Freemont for quicker corrective action if needed. Who knows if this is true or not.


----------



## MAC_J (Feb 17, 2019)

Working in the tech industry, I guarantee you these are not randomized rollouts. Cars are monitored for beta test as well as rollout. Just look at how any other company drops their new code. They aren't different from any other company dropping new code off to users. They don't roll out and then do stat analysis, they do stat analysis then roll out and then do stat analysis again and again and again.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Still seems to be rolling out much slower than earlier updates. I have been an owner since 2014, and past one would come in spurts, but this one seems a much slower pace than past ones. I just pulled implementation of firmware version from the Stats app as of this morning and they only seem to be doing a couple percent per day. The top one is Model 3, the bottom one is Model 3, S and X.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

what is this app and where the stats are coming from? TeslaFi.com shows a complete stop of 2019.5.4 from this morning. I might be reading their data incorrectly but it looks like its 11.2% - much lower than the 24.8% listed above.
Maybe the website stop updating?










the total for the day below:


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

It is the app: "Stats: for Tesla Model S/X/3. I have no connection to the app, just had seen several positive reviews and purchased.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stats-for-tesla-model-s-x-3/id1191100729?mt=8


----------



## Strangely (Sep 13, 2017)

Firewired said:


> Still seems to be rolling out much slower than earlier updates. I have been an owner since 2014, and past one would come in spurts, but this one seems a much slower pace than past ones. I just pulled implementation of firmware version from the Stats app as of this morning and they only seem to be doing a couple percent per day. The top one is Model 3, the bottom one is Model 3, S and X.
> 
> View attachment 22513
> 
> View attachment 22515


its weird that your stats app shows 15.2% on 2019.5.4. Mine as of tonight shows only 15.1. Also what's the other chart that shows 24.8%?


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

A tenth of a percent could just differences in rounding, or maybe the sample is only from those that use the application. The 24.8% is for Model 3s only. I just checked and their is no change in that in the last day.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Probably fixing bugs before the next rollout iteration. Looking at past rollouts it seems obvious when it is deemed "bug-fee-enough" as the rollouts are in the hundreds (on TeslaFi) for several consecutive days. We're not there yet with 2019.5


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> what is this app and where the stats are coming from? TeslaFi.com shows a complete stop of 2019.5.4 from this morning. I might be reading their data incorrectly but it looks like its 11.2% - much lower than the 24.8% listed above.
> Maybe the website stop updating?
> 
> View attachment 22533
> ...


I assume the difference in sample size between the two.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TeslaFi only showing 2 downloads yesterday and none today. 



Maybe they will fix the blind spot chime and roll it out fully. Really looking forward to the auto folding mirrors and triple dash cams.


----------



## Strangely (Sep 13, 2017)

Firewired said:


> A tenth of a percent could just differences in rounding, or maybe the sample is only from those that use the application. The 24.8% is for Model 3s only. I just checked and their is no change in that in the last day.


Ok that maybe becuase I have a 3 and and S then. I just assumed it would be based on all the 3, S and X fleet that it sees.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Maybe they are holding the next awesome update for tomorrow's announcement?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Maybe they are holding the next awesome update for tomorrow's announcement?


stop!


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

Got to say as someone from the industry. There is really no reason why Tesla will not provide more transparency on what is happening. They are sure good at announcing the feature release and hinting about it weeks and months before they roll it out. The CEO is engaging and exchanging information on twitter … very open on what is happening except the way they release …. there is no reason why they won't be updating their users (those addicted users like us) , their community champions as to what is happening. 

btw: there is also no reason why they leave everyone guessing if the Chime works as designed or not … just put a video on what it should be. why keep it a mystery.

while ranting on how Tesla communicates or not with their community …. it will be good to have their employees monitor this forum (I assume its one of the largest one) to pass on my rants and comment to it


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> it will be good to have their employees monitor this forum


who says they are not?


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> who says they are not?


let me restate - have an official and identified moderator who can speak on behalf of …. - a community rep is not a crazy thing. Next best, community MVPs.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Maybe they are holding the next awesome update for tomorrow's announcement?


Yeah, that!


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> TeslaFi only showing 2 downloads yesterday and none today.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they will fix the blind spot chime and roll it out fully. Really looking forward to the auto folding mirrors and triple dash cams.


There is no blind spot chime issue for me, I am on 5.4. I tested the feature couple of times and it worked every time.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

SC “upgraded” me today but only to 2018.50.6 . And it crashed as I drove off their lot lol


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

New theory: Maybe someone accidentally left out Pole Position and they don’t want to upset more folks by removing it.

Variation on this theory: Maybe they broke Pole Position and rather than delay the rollout to Californians, they broke our installs of the game and are holding back the software rollout until they can fix it for everyone else.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TheHairyOne said:


> SC "upgraded" me today but only to 2018.50.6 . And it crashed as I drove off their lot lol


Strange. 50.6 has been pretty solid for me. It sounds like Autopilot may have regressed in newer builds, so I'm happy to stay on 50.6 for a while longer.


----------



## Cwoolum (Jun 8, 2018)

5.4 has a bunch of bugs...


Delaying Lane changes doesn't work most of the time and just keeps popping back up.
Music starts buffering after a few minutes and doesn't come back. You need to re-select the station
Voice control becomes unresponsive and locks up that section of the screen.
Backup camera is a black screen about 20% of the time.
I cannot activate sentry mode from inside the car.. app only
Be glad they stopped the rollout; These are some pretty annoying bugs.

On the flip side, autopilot lane changes are very smooth and the car will try to fit into some pretty tiny spaces in morning OC traffic.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

fazluke said:


> There is no blind spot chime issue for me, I am on 5.4. I tested the feature couple of times and it worked every time.


and by 'worked' how does it 'work'? with the red lane lines? only when moving toward an adjacent car? what?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> New theory: Maybe someone accidentally left out Pole Position and they don't want to upset more folks by removing it.
> 
> Variation on this theory: Maybe they broke Pole Position and rather than delay the rollout to Californians, they broke our installs of the game and are holding back the software rollout until they can fix it for everyone else.


I think I may have mentioned my theory, but I really think the 5's are branched from code from ~Nov 2018, not only is Pole Position gone but a lot of other bugs from then are back.
Hopefully they package everything back together when new versions roll out.


----------



## James M (May 31, 2018)

Elon is now suggesting 3/15 for the next significant software rollout:
Elon Musk on Twitter


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

James M said:


> Elon is now suggesting 3/15 for the next significant software rollout:
> Elon Musk on Twitter


so he said  that doesn't mean we will be getting it as we were supposed to get the other update just as well.

The question will only be - do we need another thread for the new slow roll out of the 3/15 or we should use this one as i think it will pass the test of time


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> and by 'worked' how does it 'work'? with the red lane lines? only when moving toward an adjacent car? what?


the way it 'works` for me is it beeps if I start crossing the lane boundary toward an adjacent car. Which IMO is how it _should _work.

Imagine if it beeped every time you put your blinker on with someone in your blindspot. If you've ever been in a major metro area, that would be beeping every single time the blinker comes on in rush hour. Here in SoCal, every lane change I do in my commute to/from work, by definition, has a car in my blindspot when I put the blinker on. It's impossible not to. In bumper-to-bumper, I put your blinker on, wait for someone to give me an opening, then I move. It would be maddening to have it work otherwise.

The blinker is not meant to say "I'm moving right now". It's to signal _intention_ of moving and then you move when it's clear. For example, you don't sit at a light when you want to turn left with your blinker off and then only put it on when the light turns green and you start to move. Imagine if there was a warning that was beeping the whole time you were sitting at a stop light with the blinker on to warn you that you can't go now because the light is red?


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> and by 'worked' how does it 'work'? with the red lane lines? only when moving toward an adjacent car? what?


Yes, red solid line and red car icon, if you activate turn signal nothing but once you start moving to the adjacent lane you hear the warning.


----------

